# The Pony Box - monthly subscription box of horse items



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

The icing on the cake is seeing pictures on The Pony Box's social media page of some of the mid-level boxes (one level under the one I ordered) that people paid approximately $50 for that have the exact same stuff in them that I got. I feel like I got ripped off!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

were is the company at tell them you are going to contact the better business and report them if they do not make this right also if you pay by card call them and tell them what happen it sound like a fraud


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

The company is located in Lubbock, TX. I paid via PayPal, and I submitted a claim with them to try to get my money back, but PayPal denied my claim because I filed it after the 45 day window PayPal allows to file a claim. I called my bank, I've email The Pony Box many times, all to no avail. Sigh. At this point I've given up on getting a refund or replacement items. They don't even have a phone # you can call. A lot of people I have seen commenting on their social media page are also very unhappy and have had the same issues I've had and worse! There is even a website someone made recently detailing all the issues people have been having with this company. The website didn't exist when I ordered - I wish it had, I would've steered clear of this company if I'd seen this website first!
THE PONY BOX SCAM - The Pony Box Scam


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I ordered from them too back in November(box was suppose to ship 12/15/15) I still have NEVER received a box from them. They just took the money and never gave me a box. I live in the exact same state as the company and I still don't have a box. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't understand the premis behind ordering a box of random horse stuff when the same money could've been used to buy specific horse stuff you actually wanted? Was the company promising a greater retail value than purchase price?

All that aside, the boots appear to have been put on the wrong legs...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Such a disappointment!! I'd be beyond mad if I was the person receiving this box too! The shipping alone would have been a reason for me to file a paypal claim before time expired...



Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I don't understand the premis behind ordering a box of random horse stuff when the same money could've been used to buy specific horse stuff you actually wanted? Was the company promising a greater retail value than purchase price?
> 
> All that aside, the boots appear to have been put on the wrong legs...


The point with stuff like this is that generally there's a higher than retail item value in the box. The surprise and excitement of getting stuff that's (theoretically) tailored to your likes would be a huge incentive, though I'd rather spend the money how I like. $80/month isn't nothing!

I also noticed the boots thing... not that you'll use them in the first place!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I don't understand the premis behind ordering a box of random horse stuff when the same money could've been used to buy specific horse stuff you actually wanted? Was the company promising a greater retail value than purchase price?
> 
> All that aside, the boots appear to have been put on the wrong legs...



They were advertising A Western or English saddle pad depending on what discipline you rode, reins, and a 4 set of SMB type boots, grooming supplies and bridles all for $80 which is why so many people ordered from them including myself but from seeing so many pictures of the boxes they aren't even near what was advertised. So that was the whole lure to this subscription box company getting items lower than retail value but from what I am seeing and experiencing it was all a lie and a HUGE waste of money believe me I've learned my lesson.


BTW those polos are horrible looking 3 seams!?!?! WTH?


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for the double post I just wanted to show you guys the polos a friend of mine received from this company. Could you imagine if they came unraveled while you were barrel racing or doing some kind of another speed event? That could be career ending for a horse and rider. It's kind of scary someone would make these polos in such a way that could hurt a horse and/or rider.

(I do have permission from my friend to post these pics)


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I don't understand the premis behind ordering a box of random horse stuff when the same money could've been used to buy specific horse stuff you actually wanted? Was the company promising a greater retail value than purchase price?
> 
> All that aside, the boots appear to have been put on the wrong legs...


I tried swapping the boots and put them on the other leg as well  just didn't post a pic of that because it didn't matter which leg I put the boots on, they didn't fit. I even tried them with the fetlock cup on the inside of the leg and on the outside of the leg. They formed a little bit better to the leg like that, but that put the velcro on the tendon and I'd be worried that it could cause too much pressure and result in a tendon injury - not worth the risk! These boots are just all around bad. Notice how the pattern on them isn't even oriented in the same direction on both boots? Robust quality control should be an integral part of any business, if they want to be successful that is. I have pictures with the boots swapped to the opposite leg on my phone. I'll get on there and see if I can post them.

And yes, one of the ideas behind subscription boxes like this, and others that are for makeup, etc, is that the retail value of what you receive is supposed to be more than what you paid. That's one of the biggest reasons I'm so frustrated with my purchase - I paid _way_ more than what this box is worth  it isn't supposed to be that way.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the boots switched to the opposite leg. Still not right, even if there weren't a huge gap.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be contacting the Better Business Beuro (pardon my awful spelling) and reporting it as fraud. Technically that's what this is here, especially if they've halted correspondence. Have nothing but good stories when the BBB get's involved lol.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but some information came to light. There is an investigation being done by better business in regards to this company creating fraud on many different levels, as well as unethical practices. I would sincerely recommend that you contact them to help aid the investigation.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

LaceyLou said:


> I tried swapping the boots and put them on the other leg as well  just didn't post a pic of that because it didn't matter which leg I put the boots on, they didn't fit. I even tried them with the fetlock cup on the inside of the leg and on the outside of the leg. They formed a little bit better to the leg like that, but that put the velcro on the tendon and I'd be worried that it could cause too much pressure and result in a tendon injury - not worth the risk! These boots are just all around bad. Notice how the pattern on them isn't even oriented in the same direction on both boots? Robust quality control should be an integral part of any business, if they want to be successful that is. I have pictures with the boots swapped to the opposite leg on my phone. I'll get on there and see if I can post them.
> 
> And yes, one of the ideas behind subscription boxes like this, and others that are for makeup, etc, is that the retail value of what you receive is supposed to be more than what you paid. That's one of the biggest reasons I'm so frustrated with my purchase - I paid _way_ more than what this box is worth  it isn't supposed to be that way.


Yeah they definitely didn't fit either way, just wanted to make sure you were aware! I didn't even notice the mismatched fabric layout, but that's awful!

With most of these subscription boxes I've heard of people being really happy with their contents. Especially with BarkBox (the dog one and one I've heard the most about) most folks I've heard from enjoy the surprise and the products are well made/good ingredients. When I realized it would be over $200/year it would be that changed my mind pretty quickly... of course, that's only because I don't add up how much I spend on dog treats/toys per month... The ones who haven't liked the subscription boxes (of most types) just generally said "Meh, not for me" or "I'd rather spend that money myself" but nothing as bad as this! 

I really hope that it's just a few people that didn't realize the work involved with running a business like this/got in way too over their heads rather than someone looking to scam folks. Perhaps some people who saw the popularity of such subscriptions who thought they could buy a lot of items in bulk for comparatively cheap, and as such the value would be higher per box. Instead they just got a bunch of poorly made junk. I could easily see it happening with someone with poor business skills. Even if that's the case it doesn't excuse practices such as not shipping boxes from a few months ago and never replying to emails!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ice heard many many horror stories about these guys.

Never did get their but the $99tack shop on FB does something similar and their work is GREAT.


So glad I didn't go with the pony box


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh the site mentioned marvel horse. i find THAT interesting!


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

DuckDodgers, no worries! I should've explained about trying them on both legs in my original post  While I don't believe that the person who started this company did so with the intent of scamming people, they are definitely committing fraud! And essentially taking people's money and not giving them anything in return. I agree with you, there is just no excuse for how bad the customer service is. 

Roperchick, I am so glad you did not order from them, too! You most likely would have been very disappointed. I've seen a handful of people who are happy with what they received from The Pony Box, but not many. And it looks like most who are happy are ambassadors for them and they get gift cards and discounts for promoting the company. So, they have an incentive to promote the company regardless of what the truth is. I've heard about the $99 tack store's box, it looks like a good value. The Horse Box and Giddy Up Goodies are also subscription box companies I have heard only good things about 

KigerQueen, The person who started/owns The Pony Box also started/owns the Marvel Horse game. Very interesting, indeed! I read about it on the website I linked to above, http://theponyboxscam.weebly.com/


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What's Marvel Horse?

Also, I saw this on the site reviews:

"Ar first i was worried about my polos as they were stitches differently, but i checked with my vet and hey said they were fine  I love how they look with my gray horse and were in the colour i wanted!"

I wish you could show them the picture your friend took! No reasonable vet would recommend using those...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its an online horse game people paid money into. it was a fun game until it went down. they are "revamping it" supposedly and still taking money and carp. I refuse to pay money into games like that.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a common problem with subscription boxes. They're ways to charge people to take items that don't sell or they double sell promotional placement of items the product company and still charge the subscriber.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

It's really a shame. It has a lot of potential to be a really cute/fun thing. I know as a teen growing up without my own horse, but actively involved in horses, that I would have loved something like this. And honestly, if you owned a tack shop, or even just had access to suppliers/companies/a selection of shops, it wouldn't be hard at all to put together quality boxes for a fair price and still make money. 

Just for interests sake, I "put together" a box from stuff I found on horseloverz (JUST horseloverz, took 10 minutes). It included an ovation blingy brow band, fillis coloured stirrup pads, ovation riding gloves, centaur helmet bag, ariat socks, and a weaver lead rope. You know how much that box costs? $45. You know how much it would retail for? $85. Why? Because you wait for deals, and buy stuff in bulk on sale. 
Yes this is before taxes and shipping, but charge $90 plus tax on this and you're still making decent coin. And this is all for name brand items, several of which are above "economy" quality, but all are definitely safely, properly made. This is also the cost of a private individual buying at retail sale price. I'd hope that people in the business of putting together such boxes have connections to suppliers/other such connections, or else really, they don;t have much business being in this type of business.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Well, every day that goes by is a day that I am glad I held off buying a subscription (or even a one time box). I've been keeping up to date reading the scam page and it just looks like one big Charlie Foxtrot (to borrow a bit of military slang) to me with someone inexperienced and incompetent at the helm of this so-called 'company'. Seems like they saw the success the other subscription box services were having and thought they could do the same, but didn't have that level of service. The thing that I always thought seemed sketchy (if not outright scammy) was that you could order a box the first of the month, but from what was being said, it wouldn't ship by the 15th for that month, and you'd have to wait till the 15th of the following month. Pretty sure other subscription boxes don't operate like that, that's just sheer laziness. 

It is a shame, was thinking of getting two boxes (one for each horse) as a Christmas gift, but didn't, and I'm glad now. I will give A Horse Box a try, I know someone who got a few and liked them. The poneh's birthday is coming in March, maybe he'll get something then.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

California Dreaming, I am so glad you didn't order anything from them, let alone 2 boxes! The people I have seen who ordered more than 1 box are really having a hard time getting both boxes, or getting a refund for the box(es) they haven't gotten. At this point I am just glad that I at least got 2 things that I like (the Ecolicious and the patch) even though I still got screwed out of a bunch of money, because from the looks of it, a lot of people are faring far worse than me in regards to getting anything from TPB. It really makes me upset what they have done to so many people. I had reservations about ordering from them when I saw that they were only 2 months old in November, but I figured I'd take a risk and give them a shot - boy do I wish I had listened to my gut on that one!

Yesterday I ordered a box from Giddy-up Goodies after reading through everything I could find about them  they appear to have a lot of satisfied customers, and some people I know who ordered from them in early January got their box in January and are really happy with what they got. So I ordered yesterday, got my confirmation email yesterday (as you should) and they even gave me a bit of a discount as a good faith gesture to renew my faith in subscription boxes for horse gear. How awesome is that?! And the discount has already been refunded to my PayPal account. Now that is good customer service.

Ponypile, you are exactly right - if someone wanted to start a company like this they could easily do a great job and make some money. And have happy customers! TPB has really mismanaged things, to put it mildly.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*save time and money*

if you know of a frend you could make up your own box to give them for christmass and over the 12 months you can buy little by little spreading the cost each month.
or for you own horses do the same so your horse has some gifts for christmass.
i buy mine tack and the best present of all is carrots and apples in wrapping paper and watch them unwrapp the presents them selfs.
that is priceless alone.
dont subscribe to thease companys and be broken harted by the contence.
no need to pay mega bucks for bad merchandise for a few dollars each month you can make a great horse christmass your self on top qualaty tack that you have saved up for for your very own box.
or a box you have made for a frend.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that's sure a rip off.....


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats terrible, I'm glad I didn't go with them! ended up ordering a 3 month subscription from A Horse Box - A Horse Box, I was actually very happy with what I got in my first box! Some adorable Christmas cookies, a bottle of vetericyn, a BIG bottle of this stuff for joints (I can't remember the name, I gave it to my friend because it can be used with horses or dogs and her dog could use it!), some hilton herball cookies (have always wanted to try them) a nice bag for it all to be in....and something thats supposed to help with mud? Haven't really checked that out yet.










not the greatest picture, but what I took when I opened it. I can't wait to see my next box. Its a fun way to try out samples of new products. I hope you're able to get your money back from the pony box


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

evilamc said:


> Thats terrible, I'm glad I didn't go with them! ended up ordering a 3 month subscription from A Horse Box - A Horse Box, I was actually very happy with what I got in my first box! Some adorable Christmas cookies, a bottle of vetericyn, a BIG bottle of this stuff for joints (I can't remember the name, I gave it to my friend because it can be used with horses or dogs and her dog could use it!), some hilton herball cookies (have always wanted to try them) a nice bag for it all to be in....and something thats supposed to help with mud? Haven't really checked that out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE A HORSE BOX!! I've been subscribed to them for a while now. They're a pretty great company!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That is SO disappointing! I saw PonyBox and really thought about buying it but wanted to wait for some reviews.

The subscription box thing is the latest trend.

I backed BellyCrate on Kickstarter - it's a subscription box for bellydancers - and I was THRILLED with the things I got.


----------

